

Mysterious countdown at baldursgate.com - beza1e1
http://baldursgate.com/

======
jerrya
A better title would be "Mysterious countdown at site WITH LOUD AUTOPLAY
AUDIO"

~~~
Natsu
I can't play that right now. What does it say?

Right now, I'm imagining, "Go for the eyes, Boo! Go for the eyes!
Aaaaaaaaahhhhhh!"

------
bitcams
In the Page Sourcecode it says:

<!-- March 14, 2012 --> <!-- Shadowy Figure- Raise Dead : Infinity Engine -->

<!-- It is coming. -->

So, maybe a new Baldurs Gate ? We might know more in a few hours. ;)

------
tzaman
I hope they are not releasing a new game. I was addicted to the first one :)

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
No, it's not a new game, it's a new ERP portal with integrated CRM for self-
driving cars, written in Erlang and coffescript by a distributed team, and
source code will be on github.

Of course it's a new game.

~~~
ktsmith
Or maybe not. It could be an HD release of the original two games via steam
which has long been rumored.

Unfortunately that would be just as bad for my productivity as the release of
a new game in the series.

~~~
tzaman
AS it turns out, that's exactly what it seems to be. But no fear, they had
just started, so we're good for 2-3 years.

------
ndrake
Server seems to be getting slammed now.

------
Helianthus
Stand and deliver!--that my hamster might have a better look at you.

